# Carp Spawning



## Harnack22 (Nov 17, 2014)

I work 8-6 everyday and do not have much time to check out if the carp are spawning. Could someone please post under this thread when they start? I hope they start going on friday or saturday as they like a water temp around 70 degrees which is the golden number. Either on Alum, O' shaughnessy or Hoover. Thanks guys!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Temps up in the north end were 65-66 last Saturday. There were'nt any rolling in the banks yet, but by this weekend they might be.


----------



## Harnack22 (Nov 17, 2014)

polebender said:


> Temps up in the north end were 65-66 last Saturday. There were'nt any rolling in the banks yet, but by this weekend they might be.


Thanks! Ya I was checking on Sunday as well as crappie fishing. Crappies were spawning full swing this weekend with their prime temperature of 62F to 65F


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

All kinds of carp spawning on the banks at Delaware. North end


----------



## Harnack22 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

North End Hoover. I caught 3 for but a buddy of mine whom eats them. This is the picture of first one I caught. At this size, I wish I knew how to eat these; several folks I know who like to eat Carp affirm they are good table fare. Probably the only time I will invest fishing Carp for this year.


----------



## Harnack22 (Nov 17, 2014)

reyangelo said:


> North End Hoover. I caught 3 for but a buddy of mine whom eats them. This is the picture of first one I caught. At this size, I wish I knew how to eat these; several folks I know who like to eat Carp affirm they are good table fare. Probably the only time I will invest fishing Carp for this year.
> View attachment 185241


Nice! That is a quilback!


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Harnack22 said:


> Nice! That is a quilback!


Thanks for the fish ID Harnack22!!! I had no clue but good to know difference in Carp family.


----------



## Harnack22 (Nov 17, 2014)

No problem! Let me know if you see them rolling later this week if you go out! "The commons". Thanks


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

they are spawning at Buckeye right now


----------



## Harnack22 (Nov 17, 2014)

dang!! Why do they have to spawn during the week! I might try getting out tomorrow after work and let them have it with arrows flinging all over! Any report for alum or o shaugnessy?


----------



## Bow-man (Apr 18, 2013)

Harnack22 said:


> dang!! Why do they have to spawn during the week! I might try getting out tomorrow after work and let them have it with arrows flinging all over! Any report for alum or o shaugnessy?


Have not seen any at O'Shay yet.


----------



## 1amaturewrangler (Jul 17, 2014)

For buckeye carp what would u recommend for bait I've tried rye crisp but I've only seem to be able to catch one that lol I've been getting big on carp lately but haven't been able to get them to bite and also another probably stupid question is do they bite at night or usually during the day


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Saw several large carp on the North end of Hoover in the shallows on Monday evening, then the rains came and I saw nothing.


----------



## BlueBass (Oct 9, 2014)

I was out Sunday afternoon 5/3 on Hoover in the twin bridges area cove and caught this carp on a jig and minnow??? Was not a snag as it was right on the mouth. I figure I must have tossed it in a spawning bed as I've never heard of them going for a minnow
Sorry getting an error trying to post a photo 
Anyway a 3-4 lb Carp.


----------



## Harnack22 (Nov 17, 2014)

Carp do not have spawning beds!! If they did, there would not be room in an entire lake for each female to have her own nest. They spawn by flopping on the surface and tangling themselves with each other. It is a very brash sight to see! You we see this weekend! I went to the O ' shaugnessy after work yesterday and it looks like they are ready to get started there. Maybe Saturday for Alum depending on water temps.


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Saw quite a few of those today at the south end of Hoover, looked to be spawning the way they were chasing each other. Also saw a couple of gar that looked in the spawning mood


----------



## mrgberry2 (Apr 9, 2013)

ShoreFshrman said:


> Saw quite a few of those today at the south end of Hoover, looked to be spawning the way they were chasing each other. Also saw a couple of gar that looked in the spawning mood


Was up North and saw Gar in schools of 3-4 running through the shallows. Good luck


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

mrgberry2 said:


> Was up North and saw Gar in schools of 3-4 running through the shallows. Good luck


Very nice. I will be traveling and unable to fish til Wednesday, but would like to try catching a gar one day. Same like Carp, heard they are good tablefare smoked. Never tried either but may one day if an experienced person i know prepares it or I learn how


----------



## Harnack22 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your responses!! It sounds to me like they are just getting started then. Cause they will be all over the surface making crazy commotion in the shallows when they start full boar. They only spawn 3 days and they are done... Any updates on Alum??


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Harnack22 said:


> No problem! Let me know if you see them rolling later this week if you go out! "The commons". Thanks


I just fished the north end of Hoover (Thursday 5/7)
Carp are thrashing around right on the bank. There are hundreds of them.
Water temp this afternoon was 80.


----------



## Harnack22 (Nov 17, 2014)

Finally!! Yes, good to hear! Is there any shore shooting available??


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Be careful bowfishing at Hoover & O'Shay ; both are extremely limited where you are allowed to shoot. Hoover is above the first bridge below Galena (forget name) & O'Shay is above Rt42. Not hardly any room on O'Shay nut adequate on Hoover.


----------



## ripalip (Oct 21, 2014)

Definite spawning at Hoover yesterday. North of Cheshire.


----------



## Harnack22 (Nov 17, 2014)

Are you talking about Alum? Or is there a chesire on hoover too?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The carp were rolling on the banks at Alum today.


----------

